

Hey Google, Gmail is Awfully Slow - ksowocki
http://owocki.com/2011/07/02/hey-google-gmail-is-awfully-slow/

======
pohl
I've noticed that since getting into G+ my Gmail tab in safari constantly has
the spinner showing. (OS X) I suspect the new status bar at the top is doing
some aggressive polling or long-polling to get notifications.

That said, I have not experienced any of the problems the author describes,
and I think it's telling that he does not mention his system specs, or the
browsers effected, or his network conditions. Maybe he's behind a firewall
that munges the Accepts-Encoding header, defeating gzip.

~~~
ksowocki
I'm on a state of the art macbook air, and the problems described occur on
every modern browser (chrome, firefox, safari)), and they occur on every wifi
network I connect to (Cable, DSL. No firewall.

------
p858snake
Didn't some one post something similar last year(?) and it ended up they were
getting chucked into the wrong server pool or something and someone at google
fixed that?

~~~
ksowocki
if you have a link, i'd love one.

~~~
p858snake
not the one i was thinking of, but i found this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1386329>

------
tarun_davda
i'm using > 3GB of space on my account. often times i notice that a mail takes
forever to be sent. i'm using a macbook air and a 3.1MBPS connection, no
firewall

------
peppaayaa
gmail is the fastest webmail from my place

~~~
ksowocki
How many conversations in your gmail do you have?

~~~
peppaayaa
> 10000

